# Ark portage advisements



## Salidaboater (Nov 5, 2013)

AHRA now has portage advisements for most bridges.


----------



## eddy hopper (Sep 17, 2007)

Good to know, thanks for the heads up. Hopefully that bridge in the Royal Gorge is not on the list.


----------



## Spade Hackle (Jun 18, 2007)

eddy hopper said:


> Good to know, thanks for the heads up. Hopefully that bridge in the Royal Gorge is not on the list.


Made my morning...


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

eddy hopper said:


> Good to know, thanks for the heads up. Hopefully that bridge in the Royal Gorge is not on the list.


LOL


----------



## dbendell (Apr 8, 2012)

*ARK Bridges*



Salidaboater said:


> AHRA now has portage advisements for most bridges.


Should be Colorado law that all bridges must be built well above the 100 year flood plane. That watercraft must be able to navigate under them at such high flows. 

i.e like to run my Dory down the river but bridges to low/portage. Thats a bunch of "crap". Same in Durango with the "high school" bridge, 7000 cfs can't get a Dory under the bridge, rafts have to hide inside their boats to go under...


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

Isn't this a bit of an open ended worthless statement? To run from Fisherman's bridge to Hecla at 3800-4500 isn't going to create any portage needs? I'm 6'2 and had to stand on my 16' cat decking to touch the bottom of the lowest bridge on our Brown's run 6-13-15 at 4000. Sure you cannot run stone bridge and even last Sat at 4000 rafts were coming under fisherman's bridge. Vague information is as bad as no information.


----------

